# Bankruptcy & Moving to the UAE



## sandsifter (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi All

I'm a newbie here, hope that you can help? The other half and I are very close to declaring ourselves Bankrupt (prob between now and the New year).  We've been looking at all available options, including emigrating post declaration. Its something that we thought about doing a while ago, but hoped circumstances might change.... anyway..!:focus:

We've seen jobs advertised, so now it just comes down to whether to go for it, or not. Our plan would be to go out on contracts, save a fair bit of cash, get our lumpsum at the end; with the view to two real fresh starts... both in the UAE and then at the end of the contract.

Has anyone had any recent experience of doing this? If so:
- Have you had any dealings with the OR with your UAE salary?
- How has this affected your standard of living in the UAE (I've heard its expensive...)
- Would you do it again??

Any hints, tips, general advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks all
Sandsifter:confused2:


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

this is a really tough situation for us in canada you need a few years before you can declare non-residence and be tax free from there so my logical guess would be consider tax implications until that time and then u are free to do what have you...another thing is in canada you need a long time to get out of that bankurpt status so u need to ensure u are employed in uae until that happens otherwise your plan for the 2nd fresh start is in shambles...


----------



## theauctionyard (Sep 27, 2011)

As long as you inform the official receiver should not be a problem as you r entitled to earn a llving...if you earn enough you may have to pay back creditors 

This

Simon


----------

